# blur webcam background



## dany_wilde (Feb 7, 2021)

hello to all :)  :)  :)

now, I managed to use O.B.S. with my 4K screens.
and I understood (finally) how the sound tracks work.


but I have a problem : the webcam .
I think I have found how to rework the background of my webcam, but, unfortunately, it requires a green background that I don't have.

I'm really annoyed.

Is there another solution than the green background ?
How ?

I would have liked, for example, to blur the background of the webcam, but, how to do it ?
Is it even possible?

Thank you.

Friendly,

dany_wilde .


----------



## dany_wilde (Feb 7, 2021)

my configuration with inxi 

linux debian sid  . kernel  5.10.0-3 amd 64 

OBS 26.1.2+dfsg1-1+b1 (linux)


----------



## dany_wilde (Feb 8, 2021)

found this :

-- reddit --

-- Y T Vcam (Xsplit) w$ --

-- Y T StreamFX (xaymar) ubuntu /w$ --

-- Y T studio dimilou --

but , no solution .

i am using linux debian , not ubuntu , no more windows (w$).

found nothing .

-- with gtreen background --  but that's not a solution .i have no green background .

perhaps this :   -- amazon fonds verts --    or this :  -- fonds vert --

could you help me ?

it seems there is no solution except  a   -- green background --

what a pity ...

I'm really annoyed.


----------



## Tuna (Feb 8, 2021)

Background detection without a green screen is a very complex topic and most likely involves a lot AI technology. Existing solutions at the moment also are inferior to green screen solutions. No need being annoyed. Feel free to contribute a good working solution.


----------



## dany_wilde (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks , Tuna .

wish you a good day .      :)     :)     :)


----------



## deFrisselle (Feb 8, 2021)

You can try this plugin





						Free - GreenCam
					

GreenCam is a virtual green backdrop for OBS Studio. Yep! You are not crazy. It basically replaces every thing around you by green color. So that you can use the Chroma Key filter in OBS Studio to put yourself in any other video. GreenCam is...




					obsproject.com
				




Though as Tuna mentioned,  you can't beat a Green Screen   That green background can be a painted wall, poster board, cheep green fabric


----------



## dany_wilde (Feb 8, 2021)

thank you very much "deFrisselle" .
I just found your link.

I took the time to try it and read it before replying to you.

the easy way is ... easy . nothing special to say .
the complicated method doesn't bring anything more.
nodejs and npm, although installed according to their advice, doesn't bring anything more and the "browser" option doesn't appear in my "O.B.S.". .

It's a pity to have to monopolize a browser for that, but, to date, it's the only solution I have.

this virtual green fund is very practical . not perfect . lack of stability .
in a sense, it is dynamic: it follows the movements of the objective and the character.
Unfortunately, the chair, for example, is sometimes seen, sometimes not.
the reflection in the glasses is often badly managed. 

at a lower cost, it is still a very practical and very well done solution.

Thank you very much.

Friendly,

dany_wilde .

(alain) 

p.s.: by the way, how to close a thread?


----------



## dany_wilde (Feb 8, 2021)

deFrisselle , the greencam "hard way" method requires the use of the "browser" source.

source which is not always available on "O.B.S.". 

to install it, here are the links:

https://github.com/bazukas/obs-linuxbrowser

https://github.com/bazukas/obs-linuxbrowser/releases

unfortunately, this plugin doesn't seem to work on debian linux.


----------



## dany_wilde (Feb 8, 2021)

good evening to all.
I installed the obs-browser plugin thanks to these links .

https://github.com/bazukas/obs-linuxbrowser

https://github.com/bazukas/obs-linuxbrowser/releases

in the version of the debian sid repository, I get the plugin.
Contrary to what I thought, it is functional on many web pages.
unfortunately not on this page:

https://greencam.netlify.app/

I then uninstalled the version of the repositories and compiled this one:

-- O.B.S.Install Instructions --






						Wiki - Install Instructions | OBS
					

# Table of Contents * [Building OBS Studio](#building-obs-studio) * [Windows](#windows) * [macOS](#macos) * [Linux](#linux) * [Supported builds](#supported-builds) * Flatpak * …




					obsproject.com
				




this time, the plugin - in "browser" is present by default and works even better, but, same thing,
the following page does not work :

https://greencam.netlify.app/

I did a little research. Some people hypothesized that the A.M.D. cards were incompatible,
and then changed their minds.

Others think (and me too) that there is an error in the script of the page.

Anyway, I don't know.
I suspect it's a lot to ask you, but, someone (or some) could they help me once or give me some ideas or even troubleshooting ?

In advance, thank you.
Friendly,
dany_wilde
(alain)

I doubt it, but maybe this file (in attachment) will be able to help you?


```
alain@sid:~/Téléchargements/obs-studio/build$ ls
cmake                    install_manifest.txt
CMakeCache.txt           libobs
CMakeFiles               libobs-opengl
cmake_install.cmake      Makefile
config                   obs-studio_20210208-git-1_amd64.deb
CPackConfig.cmake        plugins
CPackSourceConfig.cmake  rundir
deps                     UI
description-pak
```






Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------



## dany_wilde (Feb 8, 2021)

terminal capture :

```
alain@sid:~$ obs
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/fr-FR.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/fr-FR.ini
info: Using preferred locale 'fr-FR'
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark.qss
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark.qss
info: CPU Name: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor
info: CPU Speed: 2260.528MHz
info: Physical Cores: 8, Logical Cores: 16
info: Physical Memory: 15980MB Total, 8115MB Free
info: Kernel Version: Linux 5.10.0-3-amd64
info: Distribution: "Debian GNU/Linux" Unknown
info: Session Type: x11
info: Window System: X11.0, Vendor: The X.Org Foundation, Version: 1.20.10
info: Portable mode: false
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark/no_sources.svg
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark/no_sources.svg
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_advAudioProps_clicked()
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_advAudioProps_destroyed()
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_actionGridMode_triggered()
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_program_customContextMenuRequested(QPoint)
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_transitionRemove_clicked()
info: OBS 26.1.2-157-g999d32e58 (linux)
info: ---------------------------------
info: ---------------------------------
info: audio settings reset:
    samples per sec: 48000
    speakers:        2
info: ---------------------------------
info: Initializing OpenGL...
info: Loading up OpenGL on adapter AMD AMD SIENNA_CICHLID (DRM 3.40.0, 5.10.0-3-amd64, LLVM 11.0.1)
info: OpenGL loaded successfully, version 4.6 (Core Profile) Mesa 20.3.4, shading language 4.60
info: ---------------------------------
info: video settings reset:
    base resolution:   3840x2160
    output resolution: 1920x1080
    downscale filter:  Lanczos
    fps:               60/1
    format:            NV12
    YUV mode:          709/Partial
info: NV12 texture support not available
info: Audio monitoring device:
    name: Par défaut
    id: default
info: ---------------------------------
warning: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-captions.so'
warning: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.so'
libDeckLinkAPI.so: Ne peut ouvrir le fichier d'objet partagé: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
warning: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
info: No blackmagic support
warning: v4l2loopback not installed, virtual camera disabled
info: [obs-browser]: Version 2.13.1
info: [obs-browser]: CEF Version 87.1.12+g03f9336+chromium-87.0.4280.88
info: FFMPEG VAAPI supported
info: VLC found, VLC video source enabled
info: ---------------------------------
info:   Loaded Modules:
info:     vlc-video.so
info:     text-freetype2.so
info:     sndio.so
info:     rtmp-services.so
info:     obs-x264.so
info:     obs-vst.so
info:     obs-transitions.so
info:     obs-outputs.so
info:     obs-libfdk.so
info:     obs-filters.so
info:     obs-ffmpeg.so
info:     obs-browser.so
info:     linux-v4l2.so
info:     linux-pulseaudio.so
info:     linux-jack.so
info:     linux-decklink.so
info:     linux-capture.so
info:     linux-alsa.so
info:     image-source.so
info:     frontend-tools.so
info:     decklink-ouput-ui.so
info:     decklink-captions.so
info: ---------------------------------
info: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
info: All scene data cleared
info: ------------------------------------------------
info: pulse-input: Server name: 'pulseaudio 14.2'
info: pulse-input: Audio format: s16le, 44100 Hz, 2 channels
info: pulse-input: Started recording from 'alsa_output.pci-0000_0c_00.4.iec958-stereo.monitor'
info: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Audio du Bureau'
info: pulse-input: Server name: 'pulseaudio 14.2'
error: pulse-input: An error occurred while getting the source info!
info: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Mic/Aux'
info: xshm-input: Geometry 3840x2160 @ 0,0
info: Switched to scene 'Scène 2'
info: ------------------------------------------------
info: Loaded scenes:
info: - scene 'Scène':
info:     - source: 'Capture d'écran (XSHM)' (xshm_input)
info: - scene 'Scène 2':
info: ------------------------------------------------
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/images/overflow.png
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/images/overflow.png
info: User added source 'GreenCam' (browser_source) to scene 'Scène 2'
info: obs-browser: [object DOMException] (source: https://greencam.netlify.app/app.js:76)
info: ==== Shutting down ==================================================
info: pulse-input: Stopped recording from 'alsa_output.pci-0000_0c_00.4.iec958-stereo.monitor'
info: pulse-input: Got 27800 packets with 4836767 frames
info: All scene data cleared
info: ------------------------------------------------
info: [Scripting] Total detached callbacks: 0
info: Freeing OBS context data
info: == Profiler Results =============================
info: run_program_init: 540.617 ms
info:  ┣OBSApp::AppInit: 2.972 ms
info:  ┃ ┗OBSApp::InitLocale: 1.673 ms
info:  ┗OBSApp::OBSInit: 458.152 ms
info:    ┣obs_startup: 1.424 ms
info:    ┗OBSBasic::OBSInit: 375.026 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::InitBasicConfig: 0.071 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetAudio: 0.279 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetVideo: 156.281 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::InitOBSCallbacks: 0.006 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::InitHotkeys: 0.039 ms
info:      ┣obs_load_all_modules: 136.492 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(decklink-captions.so): 0.038 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(decklink-ouput-ui.so): 0.43 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(frontend-tools.so): 70.992 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(image-source.so): 0.006 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(linux-alsa.so): 0.003 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(linux-capture.so): 0.263 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(linux-decklink.so): 0.105 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(linux-jack.so): 0.001 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(linux-pulseaudio.so): 0.001 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(linux-v4l2.so): 2.124 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-browser.so): 0.025 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-ffmpeg.so): 0.117 ms
info:      ┃ ┃ ┗nvenc_check: 0.065 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-filters.so): 0.016 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-libfdk.so): 0.001 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-outputs.so): 0.002 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-transitions.so): 0.005 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-vst.so): 0.001 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-x264.so): 0.002 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(rtmp-services.so): 0.408 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(sndio.so): 0.002 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(text-freetype2.so): 0.008 ms
info:      ┃ ┗obs_init_module(vlc-video.so): 2.233 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetOutputs: 0.192 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::CreateHotkeys: 0.043 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::InitService: 1.461 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::InitPrimitives: 0.093 ms
info:      ┗OBSBasic::Load: 15.645 ms
info: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=0.045 ms, median=0.087 ms, max=12.958 ms, 99th percentile=1.327 ms, 100% below 25 ms
info: audio_thread(Audio): min=0 ms, median=0.035 ms, max=2.124 ms, 99th percentile=0.074 ms
info: obs_graphics_thread(16,6667 ms): min=0.087 ms, median=1.312 ms, max=28.873 ms, 99th percentile=2.262 ms, 99.9545% below 16.667 ms
info:  ┣tick_sources: min=0 ms, median=0.01 ms, max=0.383 ms, 99th percentile=0.019 ms
info:  ┣output_frame: min=0.052 ms, median=0.143 ms, max=3.695 ms, 99th percentile=0.234 ms
info:  ┃ ┗gs_context(video->graphics): min=0.052 ms, median=0.143 ms, max=3.695 ms, 99th percentile=0.233 ms
info:  ┃   ┣render_video: min=0.007 ms, median=0.064 ms, max=0.359 ms, 99th percentile=0.116 ms
info:  ┃   ┃ ┗render_main_texture: min=0.006 ms, median=0.061 ms, max=0.354 ms, 99th percentile=0.11 ms
info:  ┃   ┗gs_flush: min=0.033 ms, median=0.072 ms, max=3.624 ms, 99th percentile=0.116 ms
info:  ┗render_displays: min=0.001 ms, median=1.15 ms, max=28.714 ms, 99th percentile=1.969 ms
info: =================================================
info: == Profiler Time Between Calls ==================
info: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=25.085 ms, median=25.152 ms, max=38.031 ms, 96.4073% within ±2% of 25 ms (0% lower, 3.59268% higher)
info: obs_graphics_thread(16,6667 ms): min=4.477 ms, median=16.667 ms, max=28.884 ms, 99.4845% within ±2% of 16.667 ms (0.257771% lower, 0.257771% higher)
info: =================================================
info: Number of memory leaks: 0
```


----------



## dany_wilde (Feb 8, 2021)

my picture in "V.irtual G.reen B.ackground" is blinking terribly .

impossible to get a stable image .

how to solve this problem ?

what are the good settings to give to chromium ? which ones to avoid ?

in "easy" mode, I don't have these problems. 

the "window capture (composite X)" works perfectly. and, in this mode, the image is "relatively" stable.

the problems are with the "hard" mode .


----------



## deFrisselle (Feb 8, 2021)

You can try asking in the plugin's Discussion area





						Free - GreenCam
					

nhtua submitted a new resource:  GreenCam - a virtual green backdrop for your webcam  GreenCam is a virtual green backdrop for OBS Studio. Yep! You are not crazy. It basically replaces every thing around you by green color. So that you can use the Chroma Key filter in OBS Studio to put yourself...




					obsproject.com
				




I've never used the plugin   Actually, I'm setting up a green screen in my setup tonight made from bright green cheap fabric from Walmart


----------



## Barade (May 16, 2021)

Hey, I would also love to see this feature. I just know it from Microsoft Teams. If it is really too complex, I will be sad :( Isn't there some existing Algorithm which is documented somewhere? Is it really only possible via AI? I thought maybe by detecting initial movements of your face/body, it can detect what the foreground is and what the still background is but I have absolutely no clue about this.

It's just a useful feature :|


----------



## joecode (Jan 25, 2022)

You can use zoom as a work around for now, or any other app with the blur feature. And simply use that as a source.


----------

